# Leonard Nimoy singing “The Ballad of Bilbo Baggins”



## Alcuin (Jul 24, 2006)

Leonard Nimoy, a.k.a. Spock from _Star Trek_, is on YouTube singing a little ditty called “The Ballad of Bilbo Baggins”. I guess from the look of Nimoy and the dress of all the lovely young ladies that this is from the late 1960s.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 24, 2006)

Ah yes...good old Leonard. He couldn't a carry a tune in a bucket, sad to say. That particular song is from ( you guessed it!) 1968. Have you seen the video? *cringes in remembrance*


----------



## SpankusAurilius (Jul 25, 2006)

I saw that video when I was about 12..... I think it's a good little ditty There's no way I can listen to it more than once a month though.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jul 25, 2006)

At least part of Leonard's ditty is available as part of the DVD _Ringers: Lord of the Fans._ The DVD is interesting as a general history of LOTR fans worldwide, but don't get it just to hear Leonard — it isn't worth it!

Barley


----------

